# Wanna Low Budget Gaming PC 20-25k.. Help me Please



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

New Build So far... working super fine since 40 months +



Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 450 Watts PSU
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM x 2 = 8 GB (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet (with front in take fan)
Deepcool 120 mm Blue Led Fan (Rear-out take) = 350/-
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Hard Drive Sata 3 6Gbps (ST2000DM001)

*Intel® Core™ i5-3470 Processor (3M Cache, 3.20 GHz)
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor
Back-UPS RS 600
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost OC WindForce 2X GV-N65TBOC-2GD
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Hard Drive Sata 3 6Gbps (ST2000DM001) total 4 TB Now
Dragon War GK-004 Silvio Wired USB Standard Keyboard
Dragon War ELE-G9 Thor Bluetrack with Marco Funtion Mouse Wired Gaming Mouse*


Above parts changed or added


old build


Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H = 3600/-
Intel® Core™ i3-3220 Processor (3M Cache, 3.30 GHz) = 7000/-
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 450 Watts PSU = 2500/-
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM x 2 = 8 GB (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) = 4000/-
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet (with front in take fan) = 3500/-
Deepcool 120 mm Blue Led Fan (Rear-out take) = 350/-
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Hard Drive Sata 3 6Gbps (ST2000DM001) = 5575/-
Dell USB 104 Quiet Key USB 2.0 Keyboard +
Dell MS111 3-Button Optical USB 2.0 Mouse = 655/-




Now i wanna Buy 

*SSD 
is    Kingston UV400 240GB SSD SUV400S37/240G TLC Marvell 88SS1074   good for my build? its quite cheap*
or any other good under 4000

Thanks Digit forum .. and all of members..




1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Ragnarok Online & Counter strike and Browsing online videos, Basic Software's not much anime or graphics related

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:20k-25k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:  Dual or triple boot ... windows n hackintosh

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No .HP L1800 18 inch LCD Monitor .... 1280x1024

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: LCD Monitor, Key board

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: in this week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:yes i can

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune Maharashtra India... Will buy from Pune n Mumbai or online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Processor , Motherboard, Ram (4 GB) HDD (500GB) Graphics Card, Basic Gaming Mouse


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 26, 2012)

as you are not doing anything graphic intensive , a better processor can be accomadated in your budget 
hope this one helps you-
i5 3450-11k
gigabyte ga b75m d3h- 4.5k
corsair 1x4gb value ram -1k
cm elite 361-2.3k
corsair cx 430 v2-2.3k
wd caviar blue 500gb-3.5k
total-24.6k
edit - please specify which operating system you plan to use windows or hackintosh


----------



## Neo (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: AMD PC Config at 27k*

AMD A10-5800k -8.4k
ASUS F2A85-M-LE -5.8k
G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB -1.5k 
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3.3k
Corsair CX430v2 -2.5k
NZXT source 210 elite -2.7k
Asus DRW-24B5ST - 1k

It will server as an all rounder and can also run all the latest games at your resolution (as long as you compromise on the settings  )


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 26, 2012)

@ neo but isnt hd 2500 sufficient to play ragna rock and cs ?


----------



## Neo (Dec 26, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> @ neo but isnt hd 2500 sufficient to play ragna rock and cs ?



2500 is sufficient, but tell me, which will perform overall better - A10-5800k or i5-3450.
Also, if the op plans to overclock in future, A10 oc's quite well even with the stock cooler.
At that budget, A10 makes sense IMO


----------



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for Replies...



I am gonna use dual boot or triple

Windows n hackintosh


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 26, 2012)

dear sir 
a10 5800k is dirt in terms of cpu perfromance  in comparison  to an i5 3450 
a10s compare in performance to i3s not i5s 
further since the op has not mentioned about overclocking it is not nedded 
(anyway even after overclocking the a10 cnnot touch the i5 except than in terms of graphics)


----------



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> edit - please specify which operating system you plan to use windows or hackintosh



Dual boot or triple boot

windows n hackintosh


----------



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

Intel 3.06 GHz LGA 1156 Core i3-540 Processor
Gigabyte GA-H55M-D2H Motherboard
or
ASUS P7H55-M LX Motherboard
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card 

How's this i searched.. this willl enuf for me?


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 26, 2012)

hey buddy don t even look at the lga 1156 parts they are really dead and forgotten . period

you can go for either the config posted by me or by neo 
but dont ever make the mistake of going for a pc bilt on a dead platform
always consult the members here at think digit forum


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ Whatever you are getting is completely wrong. i3-540 is a 1st generation Core series CPu which is a dead platform. So stay away.

panwala95 , have a look at Op's requirements 1st. 


> :Ragnarok Online & Counter strike and Browsing online videos, Basic Software's not much anime or graphics related



For doing those, even an Athlon II X2 3 GHz processor will be sufficient. Op's need is minimal for CPu performance and little high for gaming performance. For that reason A8-5800K offers far better balanced system than an Intel Core i5 3470. Try to suggest something which will provide OP the best balanced configuration, not whatever thing you can throw which fits into the budget.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 26, 2012)

@ cilus sorry 
so ok go for whatever you like but the trinity config comes recommended
cheers!

i have another suggestion-
i3 3220-7k
gigabyte ga b75m d3h-4.2k
sapphire hd 6570 -4k (roughly equal to hd 7660d on trinity)
corsair cx 430v2-2.3k
cm elite 361-2.3k
wd caviar blue 500gb-3.5k
1x4gb corsair value ram-1k
total-24.3k


----------



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks...

Even i called computer shop they also told i3-540 is no more available...

waiting for more suggestions


----------



## vkl (Dec 26, 2012)

Go with the a10-5800k based config given by Neo.It's IGP is pretty strong for all your works.
Also you can add a more powerful graphic to it later if you want/need.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2012)

Buddy, more suggestion you will get, more confused you will be. The configs based on the Trinity setup and the above config given by panwala95 are best suited for you. My vote is for Trinity as apart from gaming, it also offers better Multi-threaded performance, good upgrade path (Next Generation Kaveri APU will be compatible with FM2 socket), better quality motherboard at the same price point, overclocking potential (Not present in Intel) and better instructions set support (AES, FMA3, FMA4) which might help in lots of applications. It also offers you GPU acceleration in applications like Winzip and Photoshop (in some extent) where the combined power of Trinity CPU + 7660D IGP can suppress similarly priced Intel i3 3220.


----------



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

but amd is not compatible with hackintosh so need intel based ....


----------



## Neo (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: AMD PC Config at 27k*

Here's another suggesstion...
Intel Core i3 3220 @ 7.1K
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @ 4.2K
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 @ 1.5K
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA II @ 3.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 PSU @ 2.7K
Corsair Elite 311 @ 2K
MSI HD 7750 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.8K OR Gigabyte HD 7770 OC  1GB GDDR5 @ 7.9K

But this one would exceed your budget and not needed for any of your requirements, so better stick with A10 one.

Also, why on the world you want hackintosh, better use some good Linux. If u just want OSX for kicks, use it in a VM.


----------



## confuse (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks !! 

Hackintosh for XCODE = iphone developing


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 26, 2012)

+1 TO Neo's suggestion


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2012)

confuse said:


> but amd is not compatible with hackintosh so need intel based ....


Who the hell told you that? Hakintosh is also supported in AMD based configuration.

regarding Trinity based Hakintosh config, read this: â€”Return of the Mac! « Post Warranty Blog


----------



## confuse (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok i AM going with this configuration 

Intel Core i3 3220 @ 7.1K
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @ 4.2K
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 @ 1.5K
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA II @ 3.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 PSU @ 2.7K
Corsair Elite 311 @ 2K
MSI HD 7750 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.8K OR Gigabyte HD 7770 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.9K


Gigabyte  GA-B75M-D3H board is awesome it has all feature which i was looking USB 3.0 sata 3.0 Pci 3.0 naice Board <3

But its outa ma budget so i am gonna buy basic equips first

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard
Intel i3 3220
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)
NZXT source 210 elite 
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)

these all parts will be cost me some 21-22k  in budget Happy

and after few months i ll add sapphire HD 7770 OC 1GB GDDR5 Card

and.......Thanks all of you...


----------



## confuse (Jan 4, 2013)

hi again


i want alternate components for these parts which are not available in ma area 

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)
NZXT source 210 elite 

am getting corsair 4 gb ram n Cooler master Elite 431 Plus cabinet.... how's this or suggest me other cabinet upto 3-4k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2013)

confuse said:


> but amd is not compatible with hackintosh so need intel based ....



You are right. Amd processor's does not support hackintosh.

There are words in forums that they do but there are no clear tutorials available to do it. If hackintosh is what you want, you should stick with intel.


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

vickybat said:


> You are right. Amd processor's does not support hackintosh.
> 
> There are words in forums that they do but there are no clear tutorials available to do it. If hackintosh is what you want, you should stick with intel.





Cilus said:


> Who the hell told you that? Hakintosh is also supported in AMD based configuration.
> 
> regarding Trinity based Hakintosh config, read this: â€”Return of the Mac! « Post Warranty Blog



Well,


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

confuse said:


> hi again
> 
> 
> i want alternate components for these parts which are not available in ma area
> ...


Why don't you buy online?
Else you can go for Corsair Vengeance as well,no problem.
in 4k range, get Corsair 300R


----------



## confuse (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally i bought these stuffs till date 1 by 1..

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.1)
Intel® Core™ i3-3220 Processor (3M Cache, 3.30 GHz)				
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) SATA 6.0 Gbps 64 MB Cache Memory


now i wanna buy remaining stuff....

1. AMD HD 7770 OC 1GB GDDR5 (or suggest any other option which will suit ma config.. can add more money now)
2. Monitor (around 10k rs)
3. Backup UPS .. (10-20 min back up enuf or at-least properly shut down ma PC ..wanna protect ma pc thats it)


----------



## Cilus (Feb 23, 2013)

For Monitor: Dell ST2240L 22" IPS panel based FUll HD Display @ 9.1K
For Graphics card: MSI HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 @ 8K or Zotac GTX 650 Ti 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.4K
For UPS: APC 1.1 KVA Black @ 4.7K


----------



## confuse (Feb 25, 2013)

hmmmmm

APC 600 VA am getting in 2200 Rs will enuf for me?


----------



## vkl (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, APC 600VA/360W would be fine.


----------



## confuse (May 1, 2013)

ok.... finally my build is 

Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H = 3600/-
Intel® Core™ i3-3220 Processor (3M Cache, 3.30 GHz) = 7000/-	
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU	= 2500/-	
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM x 2 = 8 GB (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) = 4000/-
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet = 3500/-
Deepcool 120 mm Blue Led Fan = 350/-
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) = 5575/-
Dell USB 104 Quiet Key USB 2.0 Keyboard +
Dell MS111 3-Button Optical USB 2.0 Mouse = 655/-

will buy APC before monsoon start
i saw 2 new GFX card came out in march 

AMD HD 7790 and Nvidia 650 Ti Boost ...which will be best for me.. and its available in India? if link plz for online buy....


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2013)

Rig is good. Is WD available in ur area? Then you can go wid it. HD 7790 is available in Mdcomputers


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 1, 2013)

confuse said:


> ok.... finally my build is
> 
> Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H = 3600/-
> Intel® Core™ i3-3220 Processor (3M Cache, 3.30 GHz) = 7000/-
> ...



Very good build. Please post pics of computer. Happy Gaming !! 



> i saw 2 new GFX card came out in march
> 
> AMD HD 7790 and Nvidia 650 Ti Boost ...which will be best for me.. and its available in India? if link plz for online buy....



My suggestion - Nvidia 650 Ti Boost. Let others comment on that.

Shiva


----------



## confuse (May 2, 2013)

Thanks !!

this is old pic ..will post more after all set...


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> as you are not doing anything graphic intensive , a better processor can be accomadated in your budget
> hope this one helps you-
> i5 3450-11k
> gigabyte ga b75m d3h- 4.5k
> ...



Buddy he asked for low price gaming rig and this don't have a GPU.


----------



## confuse (May 2, 2013)

Yes that time i haven't much money... now i got 12000 rs for GPU....so i just made basic component ... GPU LED monitor DVDWR UPS now i can add 1 by 1 ..hehe


----------



## confuse (May 10, 2013)

any1 suggesting?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

You want suggestion for 12k graphic card? Hd7850.

You want suggestion for 12k graphic card? Hd7850.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 10, 2013)

The Sapphire HD 7850 2 GB costs ~13.5K and 1 GB costs ~13k . This is the best card at its price...


----------



## confuse (May 11, 2013)

AMD HD 7850 need 500 W PSU mine 450 it will support ma PSU??  


finally flipkart added 7790 n 650ti boost
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7790 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 11, 2013)

The Corsair CX430 V2 can easily handle those GPUs..it can even Handle GTX 660 or HD 7850


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 11, 2013)

Dont go for hd 7790 or 7850 1gb!
Choose between 650ti boost 2gb or hd 7850. Both of them trade places in games so take a look of benchmarks in your favourite titles. Or get whichever is cheaper. Do note that 650ti is a new gpu so it will take sometime for fully developed drivrts, so it can become more powerful than hd7850 in 1-2 months time.

And both the gpus will run on your psu


----------



## confuse (May 11, 2013)

hmm... yes ma mind also says go with nvidia 650 ti Boost 2GB n its support mac os also...... ok... suggest other parts also... plz check first post i edited...






confuse said:


> ok.... finally my build is
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H = 3600/-
> ...


----------



## vaibhavs800 (May 12, 2013)

Well in 15k you can get a gtx 660
gainward one sells in Delhi for 14k, get that
Else get hd 7850 or gtx 650ti boost (both 2gb)
Dont go for hd7790 in any case as its mem will be a bottleneck + 650ti boost 1gb is miles ahead of it.


----------



## confuse (May 18, 2013)

ok i ll get Nvidia 650 ti boost now...

suggest me

hows? benq gw2450 i am getting in 8500rs


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2013)

dell s2340l/s2240l/s2440l.
first 2 have ips panels (better quality stuff), and the 24inch one has va panel (good - but not that good).


----------



## confuse (May 19, 2013)

dell s2240l don't have dvi port....

i can use dvi to vga adapter .....

but  dvi better or VGA


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2013)

ur gfx card should have hdmi (mini or normal), check that before buying. and use hdmi cable instead.


----------



## confuse (May 19, 2013)

yes nvidia 650 ti boost has hdmi port


----------



## confuse (Jun 16, 2016)

My updated Build

Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H
Intel® Core™ i5-3470 Processor (3M Cache, 3.20 GHz)
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 450 Watts PSU
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM x 2 = 8 GB (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet (with front in take fan)
Deepcool 120 mm Blue Led Fan (Rear-out take) = 350/-
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Hard Drive Sata 3 6Gbps (ST2000DM001)
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor
Back-UPS RS 600
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost OC WindForce 2X GV-N65TBOC-2GD
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Hard Drive Sata 3 6Gbps (ST2000DM001) total 4 TB Now
Dragon War GK-004 Silvio Wired USB Standard Keyboard
Dragon War ELE-G9 Thor Bluetrack with Marco Funtion Mouse Wired Gaming Mouse

*
Wanna buy SSD now*

is this kingston UV400 240GB SSD SUV400S37/240G TLC Marvell 88SS1074  any good for my build?
or suggest other ssd under 4000 240 gb enuf


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2016)

confuse said:


> My updated Build
> 
> Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H
> Intel® Core™ i5-3470 Processor (3M Cache, 3.20 GHz)
> ...



Yes go with Kingston UV400 240GB SSD @ 4.5k


----------

